# Ixeo drop down electric bed fault



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, had no problems at all for the past 10 months, however this morning after doing the usual lift to roof operation, the front section failed to lower. This means we now have the bed partly raised. Have switched off and back on again and repeated the operation, but the front still fails to lower. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Not fouling on something at the front?


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

All is clear of contact, the motor activation, doesn’t kick in, basically it misses this step of the cycle


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Will dig out the manual, scratch my head, and take it back the dealer 😞


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Appears to have fixed itself, so all is good for now 👍


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

if it happens again, I seem to remember there being a reset button on the control panel or worse case they can be manually raised and lowered. Must admit to being a little paranoid every time I use it but so far faultless.


----------

